# Ando buscando patas para un hexapodo



## Pelelalo (Mar 20, 2011)

Buenas, estoy construyendo un hexapodo y después de tener la base de metacrilato, con 3 servos atornillados a ella, me toca buscar unas patas que sostengan la base y me permitan su avance.

He probado con alambre (no se el diámetro, pero bastante gordito), pero la base va cediendo poco a poco. No quisiera usar madera, pues querría darle otro acabado. El robot es del tipo pololu:







Pueden proponerme algo para estas patitas???


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2011)

Pelelalo dijo:


> ....Pueden proponerme algo para estas patitas???



Te vas a una casa que reparen bicicletas y le pides que te vendan algunos "Rayos".
Son acerados, muy resistentes pero se pueden doblar y llevar a una forma establecida.

Otra alternativa es que consigas "Cuerda de piano" en alguna casa que vendan metales, es un alambre de acero muy resistente, mas difícil de trabajar por lo duro y elástico tiende a volver a su forma primitiva.


----------



## Pelelalo (Mar 20, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Te vas a una casa que reparen bicicletas y le pides que te vendan algunos "Rayos".
> Son acerados, muy resistentes pero se pueden doblar y llevar a una forma establecida.



Supongo que te refieres a lo que por "aqui" llamamos "Radios" de las ruedas. ES UNA OPCIÓN COJONUDA.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Otra alternativa es que consigas "Cuerda de piano" en alguna casa que vendan metales, es un alambre de acero muy resistente, mas difícil de trabajar por lo duro y elástico tiende a volver a su forma primitiva.



Gracias FOGONAZO. Lo tendré en cuenta.


----------

